# Ist mit Gentoo so ein Server möglich?

## Ghandalf_82

Hi,

ich möchte mir einen kleinen Server einrichten, der mir als Router, File- und FTP-Server dienen soll. Ich hab mit Linux, besonders mit Gentoo noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung. Hab schon bissl mit Ubuntu rumgespielt.

Mein Server besteht aus folgender Hardware:

CPU: Celeron 667Mhz

Mobo: ECS P6VAP+

Ram: noch 256MB wird evtl. auf 512MB aufgerüstet

Graka: ATI Rage XL

HDD: 1x Western Digital 1000BB (Systemplatte)

           2x Hitachi T7K250 250GB (am Promise)

IDE-Controller: Promise Ultra 133 TX2 (kein Raid-Controller!)

Eth: Realtek 8139 ( Heimnetz und Internet) und Intel  PRO/1000 GT ( internes Netzwerk)

NT: Seasinic SS 300FT

Unter Ubuntu (kernel 2.6) funktionniert die komplette Hardware anstandslos!

Funktionniert die Hardware auch unter Gentoo?

Jetz hab ich ein paar Fragen, ob es mit Gentoo so möglich ist, was ich machen will?

Ich wohne in einem Studentenwohnheim, welches für die Internetverbindung an die Uni angebunden ist. Ins Internet komme ich nur über einen Proxyserver. Ins Heimnetz komme ich ohne Proxyserver, was auch sehr wichtig ist, da ich über den Proxy nur ein gewisses Up/Download Kontingent habe, aber im Heimnetz hab ich kein Limit. Im Heim befindet sich auch eine Firewall, die sämtliche Ports blockt, ausser die, die fürs Inet surfen benötigt werden. Soviel zur Hintergrundgeschichte. 

Ich möchte nun einen FTP-Server aufsetzen, auf den meine Freunde im Heim zugreifen können. Von ausserhalb kann eh keiner zugreifen, weil der Port geblockt werden würde. Die Benutzer sollen sich mit Namen und Passwort anmelden können, aber auf den restlichen Server keinen Zugriff haben. Mein PC soll auch auf den FTP zugriff haben. Mein PC soll von dem Server eine feste IP bekommen (ein DHCP-Server). Was aber sehr wichtig ist, ist das der DHCP-Server nur auf die interne Nertzwerkschnittstelle geht. Sonst wird der Server sehr schnell gespehrt! Es soll ein Samba Server eingerichtet werden, auf den von beiden Netzen zugegriffen werden kann, allerdings sollen die PCs vom Heim nur sehr begrenzten Zugang haben, also auf keinen Fall Schreibrechte und Leserechte nur auf gewisse Verzeichnisse, wie MP3 oder so. Das Sambanetz darf nur mit Benutzernamen und Passwort erreicht werden können. Ein Zeitserver fürs interne Netzwerk soll auch bereit gestellt werden.

Der Server soll fürs interne Netzwerk als Router dienen. Wichtig ist dabei, dass zwischen Heimnetzwerk und Internet unterschieden wird, da sonst mein Trafficlimit sehr schnell überschritten wird. Portforwardingd sollte ja problemlos möglich sein, oder? Sprich das im internen Netzwerk auch FTP-Clients und ICQ etc. laufen können?

So das wars mal zu den Diensten, die der Server zur Verfügung stellen soll.

Eine weiter wichtige Frage geht in Richtung Energiesparen. Der Server wird morgens um 7.30 gestartet. Er muss automatisch die Dienste starten und dann auf die User warten. Ist es möglich, dass während der Server nichts tun muss, die Festplatten ausgeschalten werden? Vorallem auch die Platten, die am Promise IDE-Controller hängen und auch die Systemplatte. Ist es möglich, das Log schreiben auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, damit die Systemplatte nicht ständig gestartet werden muss, z.B. nur, wenn auch ein User den Server benutzt? Beim reinen Routing muss da die Platte arbeiten? Das Log könnte doch auch auf einen PC im internen Netz geschrieben werden. Damit könnte man doch den Zugriff auf die Platten auf ein Minimum reduzieren, oder? Ich hab gelesen, das ext3 oft auf die Platte zugreift. Kann man das auch reduzieren, bzw. nur ausführen, wenn der Server auch grad beutzt wird?

Abends, so ab 23Uhr soll sich der Server selbstständig ausschalten, allerdings muss überprüft werden, ob ein PC im internen Netzwerk noch läuft und/oder ob auf den FTP-Server zugegriffen wird. Wenn keins von beiden zutrifft, soll er sich ausschalten.

Ist dies alles mit Gentoo möglich? Das soll jetzt kein Hilfeschrei sein, wie ich das ganze anstellen soll, sondern ich möchte nur wissen, ob dies überhaupt so möglich ist. Evtl. ist auch eine andere Distribution besser geeignet?

Was mir sehr wichtig ist, dass die Festplatten geschont werden, da sie nur normale Desktopplatten sind und ja nicht für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind.

Hätte noch ne Frage zur Sicherheit: Wäre es möglich über den FTp Zugriff auf den Server zu bekommen? Ich hoffe mal nicht. Könnte jemand über den Sambaserver auf nicht freigegebene Verzeichnisse zugreifen?

Es ist viel zum Lesen und falls etwas unverständlich sein sollte, bitte Fragen!

Wäre schön, wenn mir bisschen geholfen wird, weil ich nicht weiß, ob das so alles möglich ist!

Viele Grüße Ghandalf_82

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, das sollte alles gehen.

Zu Linux im Allgemeinen: Wenn die Hardware mit Distri X läuft läuft sie in 99% aller Fälle auch mit Distri Y, es kommt immer nur auf den Aufwand an. Denn alle Distribution benutzen den gleichen Grundkernel...

----------

## think4urs11

na dann fangen wir mal an  :Smile: 

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> Funktionniert die Hardware auch unter Gentoo?

 Sehe ich kein Problem.

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> Ich möchte nun einen FTP-Server aufsetzen, auf den meine Freunde im Heim zugreifen können. Von ausserhalb kann eh keiner zugreifen, weil der Port geblockt werden würde. Die Benutzer sollen sich mit Namen und Passwort anmelden können, aber auf den restlichen Server keinen Zugriff haben. Mein PC soll auch auf den FTP zugriff haben. Mein PC soll von dem Server eine feste IP bekommen (ein DHCP-Server). Was aber sehr wichtig ist, ist das der DHCP-Server nur auf die interne Nertzwerkschnittstelle geht. Sonst wird der Server sehr schnell gespehrt! Es soll ein Samba Server eingerichtet werden, auf den von beiden Netzen zugegriffen werden kann, allerdings sollen die PCs vom Heim nur sehr begrenzten Zugang haben, also auf keinen Fall Schreibrechte und Leserechte nur auf gewisse Verzeichnisse, wie MP3 oder so. Das Sambanetz darf nur mit Benutzernamen und Passwort erreicht werden können. Ein Zeitserver fürs interne Netzwerk soll auch bereit gestellt werden.

 

Alles kein unlösbares Problem. Als sehr sicheren FTP kann ich vsftpd empfehlen.

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> Der Server soll fürs interne Netzwerk als Router dienen. Wichtig ist dabei, dass zwischen Heimnetzwerk und Internet unterschieden wird, da sonst mein Trafficlimit sehr schnell überschritten wird. Portforwardingd sollte ja problemlos möglich sein, oder? Sprich das im internen Netzwerk auch FTP-Clients und ICQ etc. laufen können?

 Ja

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> Eine weiter wichtige Frage geht in Richtung Energiesparen. Der Server wird morgens um 7.30 gestartet. Er muss automatisch die Dienste starten und dann auf die User warten. Ist es möglich, dass während der Server nichts tun muss, die Festplatten ausgeschalten werden? Vorallem auch die Platten, die am Promise IDE-Controller hängen und auch die Systemplatte.
> 
> Ist es möglich, das Log schreiben auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, damit die Systemplatte nicht ständig gestartet werden muss, z.B. nur, wenn auch ein User den Server benutzt? Beim reinen Routing muss da die Platte arbeiten? Das Log könnte doch auch auf einen PC im internen Netz geschrieben werden. Damit könnte man doch den Zugriff auf die Platten auf ein Minimum reduzieren, oder?

 Die Datenplatten sicherlich, aber bei der Systemplatte mußt du dich entscheiden. Entweder loggen oder Strom sparen  :Wink: 

Klar Syslog kann das aber was auch dieser interne PC braucht Strom und was wenn er nicht eingeschaltet ist? Dann gehen dir Logs verloren wenn du nur dorthin loggst.

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> Abends, so ab 23Uhr soll sich der Server selbstständig ausschalten, allerdings muss überprüft werden, ob ein PC im internen Netzwerk noch läuft und/oder ob auf den FTP-Server zugegriffen wird. Wenn keins von beiden zutrifft, soll er sich ausschalten.

 Sollte sich mit einem kleinen Script machen lassen das die Vorprüfungen abklopft vor dem shutdown.

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> Hätte noch ne Frage zur Sicherheit: Wäre es möglich über den FTp Zugriff auf den Server zu bekommen? Ich hoffe mal nicht. Könnte jemand über den Sambaserver auf nicht freigegebene Verzeichnisse zugreifen?

 Nicht wenn es richtig konfiguriert ist

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das geht alles, und zwar mit jeder Linux Distri. Interessant wird es bei der genauen Umsetzung. Welcher ftpd, welches Firewallscript, samba config ... Die Platten kannst du nur schlafen legen wenn du kein journaling fs nutzt, ansonsten wird da ständig zugegriffen. Ich glaube nicht das du viel Strom sparst wenn die nicht mitlaufen. IDE Platten sind ziemlich zuverlässig, wenn du wirklich wichtige Daten hast dann installiere dein System auf nem raid (z.B Linux Software raid). Ich wäre mir nicht mal sicher das ständiges An- und Ausschalten nicht vielleicht schädlicher ist als Dauerbetrieb.

----------

## schachti

Das Anhalten der Platten nach einer gewissen Leerlaufzeit ist mittels hdparm ohne Weiteres möglich. Allerdings braucht selbst eine moderne 7200'er Platte in der Regel nur um die 8 Watt - das restliche System verheizt ein Vielfaches davon, von daher dürfte der Einspareffekt minimal sein (bei einem Strompreis von 0,16  pro kWh wären das pro 24 Stunden ca. 0,03  Ersparnis zwischen den beiden Extremsituationen "Platte läuft immer" und "Platte läuft gar nicht"). Außerdem mögen es die Festplatten nicht, wenn sie allzu oft angehalten und wieder angefahren werden - das kann die Lebenszeit der Festplatten drastisch verkürzen.

----------

## Ghandalf_82

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Das stimmt mich alles sehr positiv, das mein Unternehmen ja doch klappen könnte. Jetz muss ich mich nur noch bissl in Gentoo einarbeiten, aber ich denke, das werd ich auch noch schaffen. Kann mir dann beim Scriptschreiben bisschen geholfen werden? Ich denke, dafür sind dann bessere Kenntnisse erforderlich, oder?

Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass es für die Paltten nicht so gut sein kann, wenn sie ständig neu gestartet werden, aber an anderer Stelle heißt es immer, dass sie nicht für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind. Wobei dauernd laufen sie ja auch nicht, da der Server Nachts abgeschaltet wird. Auf die Ersparnis kommt es mir eh nicht an, eher auf die Lebensdauer der Platten. Mein System braucht im Moment ohne die beiden Hitachi-Datenplatten und bei Volllast bisschen unter 60W, also eh nicht wirklich viel und ich denke, dass der PC eh nur sehr selten voll ausgelastet wird.

Was mir noch wichtig wäre, das wird aber eher auf die FTPd Software ankommen, dass der FTP-Server nicht die volle Bandbreite von 10Mbit bekommt. Nicht, dass mir beim Zugriff von meinen Freunden auf den FTP das Internet nicht mehr funktionniert. Wäre also eine globales FTP-Server Geschwindigkeitslimit möglich, d.h. es soll für alle User auf dem FTP gleichzeitig gelten. Ist das auch möglich? Ich weiß von Filezilla-Server unter Windows ist das ohne Probleme möglich.

Ich habe auch oft gehört, dass es ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt, auf einem FTP-Server ein Router laufen zu lassen. Stimmt das wirklich? Ich möchte auf keinen Fall noch einen PC in meinem Zimmer haben, der als Router fungiert! Ich werde ja sowieso von der Aussenwelt abgeschottet durch die heiminterne Firewall, nur die Heimbewohner könnten also auf den Server zugreifen.

Grüße Ghandalf_82

----------

## schachti

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Das stimmt mich alles sehr positiv, das mein Unternehmen ja doch klappen könnte. Jetz muss ich mich nur noch bissl in Gentoo einarbeiten, aber ich denke, das werd ich auch noch schaffen. Kann mir dann beim Scriptschreiben bisschen geholfen werden? Ich denke, dafür sind dann bessere Kenntnisse erforderlich, oder?
> 
> 

 

Wirklich schwer ist das nicht - wenn Du an einer Stelle nicht weiterkommst, kannst Du ja im Forum nachfragen.   :Wink: 

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass es für die Paltten nicht so gut sein kann, wenn sie ständig neu gestartet werden, aber an anderer Stelle heißt es immer, dass sie nicht für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind. Wobei dauernd laufen sie ja auch nicht, da der Server Nachts abgeschaltet wird.
> 
> 

 

Ich wollte ja auch nicht sagen, daß die Platten 24/7 laufen müssen. Es macht halt keinen Sinn, sie nach 10 Minuten Leerlauf bereits abzuschalten - bei 2-3 Stunden sieht das schon wieder anders aus. Wenn Du andererseits weißt, daß wahrscheinlich alle 1-2 Stunden mal auf die Platten zugegriffen wird, würde ich sie durchlaufen lassen - das ist auf jeden Fall schonender, als sie jeden Tag 10-20 Mal anlaufen zu lassen.

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mir noch wichtig wäre, das wird aber eher auf die FTPd Software ankommen, dass der FTP-Server nicht die volle Bandbreite von 10Mbit bekommt. Nicht, dass mir beim Zugriff von meinen Freunden auf den FTP das Internet nicht mehr funktionniert. Wäre also eine globales FTP-Server Geschwindigkeitslimit möglich, d.h. es soll für alle User auf dem FTP gleichzeitig gelten. Ist das auch möglich? Ich weiß von Filezilla-Server unter Windows ist das ohne Probleme möglich.
> 
> 

 

Das hängt vom ftp-Server ab, den Du verwenden möchtest. vsftp ist als sehr sicher bekannt, weitere bekannte Server sind zum Beispiel Pure-FTPd und ProFTPD - schau Dir einfach mal an, welcher dieser Server die Features hat, die Du benötigst.

 *Ghandalf_82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe auch oft gehört, dass es ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt, auf einem FTP-Server ein Router laufen zu lassen. Stimmt das wirklich? Ich möchte auf keinen Fall noch einen PC in meinem Zimmer haben, der als Router fungiert! Ich werde ja sowieso von der Aussenwelt abgeschottet durch die heiminterne Firewall, nur die Heimbewohner könnten also auf den Server zugreifen.
> 
> 

 

Andersherum wird ein Schuh draus: Auf einem Router sollte möglichst nichts anderes laufen, erst recht kein FTP-Server. Da bei Euch im Wohnheim aber sicher NAT verwendet wird, kommt von außerhalb des Wohnheimnetzes niemand an Deinen Rechner ran, da würde ich es nicht so eng sehen.

----------

